# Okie, our Coyote/Aussie mix dog



## rockin r (Jul 6, 2008)

She is such a hot natured dog. So in the summer we lion clip her and she loves it. We leave her "mane" and her tail natural, and clip her body......

Before....







After...
















And the two juvenille delinquents...

Tessa Joe and Boomer...


----------



## REO (Jul 6, 2008)

I love her smile in the 1st pic!





She does look so much cooler now!

You have a nice group of kids


----------

